# Reefscaping



## perm_dogg

Does anyone have any opinions on the layout of my rockscape? I read a very interesting article today that made me think I need a little more sandy/open areas. I understand the importance of water flow throughout the tank. (I think there is a dead spot in the back right of the tank, but I have extra power heads I plan to try to aim over there to improve that.) I just want to set up the rock system to prepare to start adding corals on their appropriate levels, so I don't have to move them later. Thinking about doing two dominate "shelf-like" piles on each side of the tank, tailing in towards each other and leaving the front and center more open. Any thoughts? Or should I leave it the way it looks. And please, no "It's all about what YOU want" responses. I wouldn't have asked if I knew what I wanted. Thanks.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Nothing wrong with your setup bro.


----------



## coralbandit

Nothing wrong with set up but,I like the sound of two separate piles.Open space is the biggest help to circulation besides many pumps.
While you re-scape you could catch that damsel and be done with him also.
How is he behaving?I remember having one like that,mean as could be!
Reefers can long periods of time without changing/rearranging things,but part of the fun is in trying different ideas.
Even still today with so many tanks and my 30+ years enjoying this hobby , if a tank stays unchanged for 5 years it did well with me.


----------



## perm_dogg

Which Damsel are you referring to? I have a 3 striped, a Blue, A Blue Velvet, and a Black Domino Damsel, all in there. Ha ha. They don't mess with the Coral Beauty as she is the Queen Boss ***** up in there, but they ARE mean to each other!


----------



## coralbandit

perm_dogg said:


> Which Damsel are you referring to? I have a 3 striped, a Blue, A Blue Velvet, and a Black Domino Damsel, all in there. Ha ha. They don't mess with the Coral Beauty as she is the Queen Boss ***** up in there, but they ARE mean to each other!


that's funny I saw the blue velvet and didn't even notice the blue.
Maybe you are all good with the damsels?
Ever seen a Beau Gregory?

BEAU GREGORY DAMSEL - small 2 - 3 inches.


----------



## treliantf

coralbandit said:


> that's funny I saw the blue velvet and didn't even notice the blue.
> Maybe you are all good with the damsels?
> Ever seen a Beau Gregory?
> 
> BEAU GREGORY DAMSEL - small 2 - 3 inches.


BEAU GREGORY DAMSEL is cheap, pretty but hard to come by..I've wanted it for some time but never actually had one.


----------



## coralbandit

It was the Beau Gregory that was the last damsel I owned.A pretty fish and most salties want yellow,but mean.....


----------



## perm_dogg

Have I "seen" them? Oh hell yes. I've seen just about every fish species in Saltwater reefs. I Google them day and night. I have a laundry list of fish i want. Damsels are NOT on my list anymore. I love them and respect them for their ability to survive and they are surely cost effective, just not even in the same category as the ones that catch my. (Example: Flame Angels) That being said, i have some sad news. My newly acquired Clown was found on the floor this morning. He committed suicide Luckily he was on sale, but still hate losing fish. Especially beautiful fish. Its a risk I take with an open top tank though. Whatdya do? CB I will surely start to replce the Damsels as i go. The Blue Velvet was an ******* when I first got him, but has really learned to mind his own business. As with thbe all blue one. The domino hasn't started any problems yet, but he is fairly new. Ive gotten lucky thus far, but if the swim outta line. It's adios


----------



## coralbandit

Yeah you got to let marine tank breath to off gas co2.
But you can still keep jumpers in ,or try?
DIY Aquarium Screen Tops - Bulk Reef Supply


----------



## Reefing Madness

Search Results for egg crate at The Home Depot

Use egg crate for you top.


----------



## perm_dogg

Great advice. Both of em. I thought about the screen idea as the tank came with one for whatever lizard they had in it before, but didnt wanna cut holes for wire and such. Egg crates would be slick and fit right into the groove around the rim of my tank. I guess I was afraid it would hinder the lighting? And speaking of lighting. I would like to thank RM for his never ending wisdom and ability to guide me in a manner i can afford. In a moment I would like to post a before and after photo of what just happened.....


----------



## perm_dogg

This was my tank this afternoon when I got home. Looks good but.....


----------



## perm_dogg

And then came the lights RM linked me too. Absolutely worlds different! I knew these lights were high quality as soon as i seen the briefcases they came in. Dimmable, multi-color, multi-powered, plus cooling fans?! I was so impressed with these before i even turned them on. And then look at the difference. Wow. The only thing I'm not thrilled about is the hanging steel strings. Very scary over open water (cue the egg crate music) But worry not my fine fish folk, I work for a metal fabrication company and will be promptly building a nice fitting steel fixture to house these, hide the wires and fit right on top I think I've come along way since I first joined this forum. Thanks everybody for your continuous knowledge and generosity. I look forward to catching up to all you pros


----------



## perm_dogg

Whoops. Here it is.


----------



## coralbandit

HUGE difference!They look great.
Tank looks so different.


----------



## Reefing Madness

Looks good my man!!! Looks very good!!


----------



## Reefing Madness

Plaskolite Egg Crate Silver Louver-1199238A - The Home Depot


----------



## perm_dogg

How's this one better than the white ones? Isn't white the most reflective color on Earth?


----------



## Reefing Madness

Silver one is a mirror silver, doesn't get any more reflective than a mirror.


----------

